# Close and Personal!



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

one word. AMAZING!!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What is the flower that the bee is on?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW...Awesome!


----------



## swampswimmingshrek (Jul 21, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> What is the flower that the bee is on?


Thanks everyone.

I think its called a Blanket Flower.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Demo Spec (Jul 8, 2009)

good macro pic, i wish i had your camera! props for you!


----------

